# Youtube Grabbed M3OCSHOW video in M3 google Album



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey

Saw that someone screen grabbed the M3OCSHOW detailed walk through video on the goggle M3 Album 2. Viewing it through there will not count towards youtube watches which is one of the sources of revenue for the M3OCSHOW.

Just checking it you guys gave permission.









https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aXphVjlKZ2hlOXVtMjlFbGRjTU5YdzgzQWh5bWNR


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

you should add that Mark Ryan who made this impressive Google Album Part1 (it is full with 2000 elements) and Part Deux waited before posting it and put the link to the video in the descripton. i would say it got even more views from that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Matthias Fritz said:


> you should add that Mark Ryan who made this impressive Google Album Part1 (it is full with 2000 elements) and Part Deux waited before posting it and put the link to the video in the descripton. i would say it got even more views from that.


Do you have the link for part 2?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you have the link for part 2?


https://photos.app.goo.gl/2X82M8uvPh7VmF4H2


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

I agree that Mark is doing a great Job and I really enjoy browsing the albums. I just wanted @TrevP and/or @Kennethbokor to either comment on Mark's post or here to confirm they were aware and agreed with his position.


----------

